
The Brexit delusion - YeGoblynQueenne
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21693568-david-cameron-will-struggle-win-referendum-britains-eu-membership-if-he-loses
======
goalieca
Heh. Really good point about the lack of sovereignty in the new global order
of international treaties. Globalisation is happening and it seems the only
way forward is to grudgingly sit at the table and take a few hard punches.
Damned if you do and damned if you don't.

